# The Immaculate Conception another deceit by Satan



## dudley (Dec 8, 2011)

Much of what being Protestant has historically meant has involved a protest against the Catholic devotion to Mary. Nevertheless, the Second Vatican Council declared in Lumen Gentium that Mary is a potential ecumenical bridge, a source of the future unity of all Christians. I think that suggestion is ridiculous or insulting to Protestants. But recently there has been a flurry of publications by Protestants on Mary, works that suggest she could be an ecumenical bridge -- or at least that the Protestant aversion to Marian devotion is eroding.

The Immaculate Conception another deceit by Satan
Today Dec 8th in the Roman catholic church they celebrate what they call the feast of the Immaculate Conception. 

The Most Blessed Virgin Mary was, from the first moment of her conception, by a singular grace and privilege of almighty God and by virtue of the merits of Jesus Christ, Savior of the human race, preserved immune from all stain of original sin. 
-- Pope Pius IX, Ineffabilis Deus (1854)
According to the doctrine of the Immaculate Conception, Mary was born without the stain of original sin. Both Catholics and Orthodox accept this doctrine, but only the Roman Catholic Church has solemnly defined the teaching, and the title "Immaculate Conception" is generally used only by Catholics. Most Protestants reject the idea as having no foundation in Scripture.

I totally reject the teaching of the Immaculate conception as well as the assumption and other Marian teachings in the papist church of the Romanists because they have no basis in scripture.

I do not accept at all the position by the Romanists that Mary can be an ecumenical bridge between protestants and Catholics.

Catholic belief in Mary apparitions is also such a blasphemy and I believe it is as I think most of Roman Catholicism is a deceitful lie of Satan himself.

The Bible warns us that the devil can appear as an angel of light (2 Corinthians 11:14). Therefore, we should not be surprised if the devil and his demons can appear in the form of the Virgin Mary. The Bible warns us that there will be lying signs and wonders whose purpose is to deceive people and draw them away from God (Matthew 24:24; 2 Thessalonians 2:9-10).

I think that ecumenism itself is a lure by the devil to corrupt the Protestant fold and I do think that the very notion of Mary as a bridge of understanding between protestants and Roman catholic s is again a trick of Satan himself. 

I believe the roman catholic church to be the Harlot of Satan. What do my PB brothers think. Am I right or am I perhaps too harsh on the Romanists?


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 8, 2011)

dudley said:


> I believe the roman catholic church to be the Harlot of Satan. What do my PB brothers think. Am I right or am I perhaps too harsh on the Romanists?



Well, yes, you are right. Of course, on a confessional board most of us would take your description of the RCC as a given.


----------



## dudley (Dec 8, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> dudley said:
> 
> 
> > I believe the roman catholic church to be the Harlot of Satan. What do my PB brothers think. Am I right or am I perhaps too harsh on the Romanists?
> ...



Thank you brother Raymond. I do think that ex roman Catholics like myself who are now protestants (15 Million of us in the United States alone) are more authentically protestant than many cradle Protestants because we searched for and found the truth like the reformers of the 16th century. I also think that the reasons and the principles of the Protestant reformation have not been taught to many cradle Protestants in recent years perhaps in the name of Ecumenism which I think was a detraction by Rome to subvert again the truths of the glorious Protestant Reformation.

Roman Catholic doctrines are not right. They directly contradict the scriptures. The Roman Catholic religion teaches multitudes to pray to "Mary" instead of in the name of Jesus. It calls its Mary "the Queen of Heaven". In Jeremiah chapters 7 and 44, the Queen of Heaven is revealed to be a devil!


----------



## earl40 (Dec 9, 2011)

May I suggest you don't use the word "Romanists"? It really is not to hard to write Roman Catholic. Plus I doubt the apparitions are Satan himself appearing, visibly. For the ONLY 2 people known in the bible to see Him are Jesus and Eve. So far as being THE Harlot well I am happy to agree she is A harlot as anyone is an antichrist who does not have faith. I hope this view is not anti confessional here, please correct me if I am wrong.

Earl an Ex romanist.


----------



## John Bunyan (Dec 9, 2011)

> Nevertheless, the Second Vatican Council declared in Lumen Gentium that Mary is a potential ecumenical bridge, a source of the future unity of all Christians


Although this will never work with Presbyterians, Baptists and the kind, I do believe that this is true in the case of Eastern Orthodoxy, some other episcopal churches and, even, of the Anglican Communion (kind of, read the article "Anglicans and Catholics Together - On Mary", by Albert Mohler)


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 9, 2011)

earl40 said:


> May I suggest you don't use the word "Romanists"? It really is not to hard to write Roman Catholic. Plus I doubt the apparitions are Satan himself appearing, visibly. For the ONLY 2 people known in the bible to see Him are Jesus and Eve. So far as being THE Harlot well I am happy to agree she is A harlot as anyone is an antichrist who does not have faith. I hope this view is not anti confessional here, please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Earl an Ex romanist.



Earl, I didn't mean to imply that "THE harlot" view of the RCC was a litmus test of confessionalism, but only that it in fact is in the historic confessions so it shouldn't be surprising if many on the board had that view.

And I agree, in our day it is better to watch our language in pointing out the dangers of the RCC. It was one thing for the Reformers, many of whom faced death and penury, to use very harsh language. In our day that isn't happening overtly, and harsh language most likely alienates the uninformed rather than informs them.

Just as we are not in a confessional age, I think it is fair to say we are not in an age of skilled and artful name-calling, either.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 9, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > May I suggest you don't use the word "Romanists"? It really is not to hard to write Roman Catholic. Plus I doubt the apparitions are Satan himself appearing, visibly. For the ONLY 2 people known in the bible to see Him are Jesus and Eve. So far as being THE Harlot well I am happy to agree she is A harlot as anyone is an antichrist who does not have faith. I hope this view is not anti confessional here, please correct me if I am wrong.
> ...






earl the X rominist.


----------



## Don Kistler (Dec 9, 2011)

The problem with ecumenism, especially when it involves Catholics and Protestants, is that it always seems to be Protestants changing something to get along with Catholics. You never see the Roman church altering its stance on anything to get along with us. 

That's always the way it is with compromise. The higher end must always come down to meet the lower end.


----------



## seajayrice (Dec 9, 2011)

Don Kistler said:


> The problem with ecumenism, especially when it involves Catholics and Protestants, is that it always seems to be Protestants changing something to get along with Catholics. You never see the Roman church altering its stance on anything to get along with us.
> 
> That's always the way it is with compromise. The higher end must always come down to meet the lower end.



We can give credit when credit is due. Doesn't Rome now consider us as (separated) brethren?


----------

